# From This To This!!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I wore my custom blue monster over the weekend & decided that I didn't like it after all







!

I decided that the light blue dial didn't match the chunky case very well. I'm glad I did the mod - as I've learnt how to use the stick on dial feet & I've improved my meagre skills on the lathe a bit more - but in the end you've got to like something haven't you?

So it's gone from this


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

To this!!!

It's now sporting a black Seiko Atlas dial, the same samurai hands & the same (dodgy) home made aluminium chapter ring as before.

Much better I think


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep... I agree... the new version is better...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks so much better


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks a lot better now.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Where's the Dodgy chapter ring then?







Looks OK to me chum!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a better pic


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not a monster fan but I preferred the blue. I think the black looks a bit too 'busy'.

Pity the blue had gold markers ....


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Robert said:


> I'm not a monster fan but I preferred the blue. I think the black looks a bit too 'busy'.
> 
> Pity the blue had gold markers ....


The blue was more interesting, but the black is 'safer'.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like it Paul, looks much nicer


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I kinda liked the blue, not something that you would normally find in a monster!









Seiko 5 dial is on the safe side though









Good to get experience mate!, whats next?

Andy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

rev said:


> I kinda liked the blue


Same here. I think those markers on the blue dial looked great. I like it as it is at the moment too though.

Shame you can't combine features. The current black dial with the blue dial layout would look great.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Robert said:


> I'm not a monster fan but I preferred the blue. I think the black looks a bit too 'busy'.
> 
> Pity the blue had gold markers ....


Yep I'm with Robert too. I'm not a fan of the Monster either but you'd managed to combine the retro face to a monster case really well and created an interesting combination IMO - like i said before silk purse and saw's ear come to mind  - cheers Stu.


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the blue was wrong did you think about going green


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The gold markers on the blue dial were just a trick of the light. They were, still are in fact, chrome - just like the hands.

I agree that the new dial is busy (there's far too too much writing on it for its own good - it certainly doesn't need the "sports" under the 5 shield & the "automatic" & "23 jewels" could go too!). Having said that the Monster case isn't exactly quiet is it what with all the matching recesses on the case & bezel, the bezel shroud, the crown guard & the aggressive bezel script etc? I think the new dial & case suit each other well. This is, without doubt, the blackest dial I've ever seen!! Other black dials I've owned have been a bit greyish, or a lighter, paler shade of black, but this is comes close to being a truly black! Also it's a matte dial too, which I like because I'm not a huge fan of shiny things - give me a brushed/beadblasted finish over a polished one any day of the week!!

Yes the black dial is the safer option, but if you're never going to wear a watch, or have decided that you don't like it, what's the point of owning it? I don't have that many watches in my collection now & those that I do own get worn - though some get worn more than others I grant you. Those that don't get worn get sold &, having only just made the watch, I didn't want to sell it straightaway - I think I'd have struggled to sell it for a reasonable price with the blue dial fitted anyway. I like giving things a go so thought I'd try the black dial & see what it looked like & to my ageing eyes it looks good









I do like the blue dial still - just not in the monster case - I'll find another use for it sooner or later


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The black is better but you could try pink for a change.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

adrian said:


> The black is better but you could try pink for a change.


You know, I thought about pink but I couldn't find a dial anywhere







same goes for green too


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

looks good


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks better, but still don't like the hands ..


----------

